# Space Clipper question.



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Did the Orion III feature a black anti-glare panel in front of the cockpit? My research shows both yes and no.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,
like on Commercial-Aircraft, they have either Flat or Matte Black... :smile2:
To help reduce the Sun's glare.. I went with "Matte" Black.. :wink2:

Bubba The Senile :willy_nilly:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've only seen the front area painted black on non filming models. From what I've seen the actual miniature was all white.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

I had the same question myself.

In prep for the soon to be released Discovery and reissues of the Orion and Moonbus, I bought three titles: The Lost Science, Filming the Future and the Taschen book and none show black anti glare on an Orion film model.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Perhaps that was added by Aurora.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IMO it looks better that way...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nope, apparently. Apologies for the slow load.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Richard Baker said:


> IMO it looks better that way...


Which way? With or without the anti-glare?
Personally, I prefer with. For some reason, that little touch makes a difference.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I much prefer it without the black. In fact I was really pleased to find out it was painted white as I'd painted my old Airfix kit black in that area.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

While the black makes sense, I prefer the white. 
Maybe it can be explained away by a polarized windshield or something.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

CapnTightpants said:


> Which way? With or without the anti-glare?
> Personally, I prefer with. For some reason, that little touch makes a difference.


I meant with the black anti-glare panel.
It adds definition to the cockpit area instead of requiring lighting to show that the area it a flat inset, it makes sense logically and it makes the vehicle fit in with other real world planes well.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

SteveR said:


> While the black makes sense, I prefer the white.
> Maybe it can be explained away by a polarized windshield or something.


This is my thinking as well.

Ordway had impeccable credentials and his designs were based on his lifetime work with aero/astronautics. He controlled everything down to changing the pitch of the windshield (or whatever you'd call it) on the model, it wasn't merely an art director's preference. 

There's also the fact that guidance was mainly driven by the computer simulations, ideally you wouldn't even need a transparent opening anyway with all the baggage that comes with it. They weren't really piloting it, just programming and monitoring.

But we're humans and need windows. :wink2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I was wondering if the lack of a black anti-glare panel might have been to help prevent matting problems but a. not really a problem given how it was filmed and b. if an anti-glare panel was considered an issue, what about that huge swath of black at the exhaust area?

So it must have been felt it wasn't needed.

Man that's still a beautiful ship and sad we don't have the real thing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I imaging the USAF version had nice black accents:
2001 Orion II Cargo Shuttle


But the filming model only had black at the exhaust wells.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll trust your word, John P.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

CapnTightpants said:


> I'll trust your word, John P.


Wassamatter? You don't trust the photo I posted? (checks breath)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Milton Fox Racing said:


>


Never turn down an offered breath mint. :cheers2:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

One thing about the design of the Orion has always piqued my interest. How does the craft accomplish yaw control in atmospheric flight with no vertical tail or rudder?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

scotpens said:


> One thing about the design of the Orion has always piqued my interest. How does the craft accomplish yaw control in atmospheric flight with no vertical tail or rudder?


Probably dragilones (split rudders) like the B-2. 

One point, aircraft have not had flat black antiglare nose panels for years. The Air Force trainers do because the are small and painted gloss white (usually), 

Most larger aircraft the nose can't bee seen from the cockpit. 

I like the look of the anti glare panel but they are obsolete.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mach7 said:


> Probably dragilones (split rudders) like the B-2.
> 
> One point, aircraft have not had flat black antiglare nose panels for years. The Air Force trainers do because the are small and painted gloss white (usually),
> 
> ...


Depends on the design, I'd imagine. But true, when the entire airplane is painted matte Gunship gray, there isn't a need.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John P said:


> Depends on the design, I'd imagine. But true, when the entire airplane is painted matte Gunship gray, there isn't a need.


Yup, but even airliners and business jets don't have them anymore. 

I still think they look cool.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

The original design had a re-entry shield that raised over the windshield, maybe the thought is that the entire ship should be of
the same composite.


----------

